# Ne’er a Rhyme nor Reason



## ned (Mar 1, 2017)

-
Is it such a crime
For the following line
To end in a blasted rhyme?

A crying shame
The words to blame 
Just happen to sound the same?


Should we show surprise
When a line satisfies
The rhyme it implies?

Or let it be endorsed
Offence is caused
By a rhyme enforced?


And is it such a blow
For the in-rhyme below
To happen to go with the flow?

A remarkable feat
To rhyme so sweet
While constantly keeping the beat?


And is it so wrong
When a poem overlong 
Is reduced …

To trite…

Sing-along
Sing-along

Sing-song?


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 1, 2017)

This is rhyming done right, not trite...


----------



## The Fantastical (Mar 1, 2017)

lol...


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Mar 2, 2017)

Wow good lines.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 2, 2017)

ned said:


> -
> Or let it be endorsed
> Offence is caused
> By a rhyme enforced?



courst
never knew that

_*snaps fingers*_


----------



## escorial (Mar 2, 2017)

light and breezy piece....liked


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm a rhyming fan so of course I love it!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 2, 2017)

Great rhymes Ned. I can dig it! : D


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 5, 2017)

ned said:


> -
> Is it such a crime
> For the following line
> To end in a blasted rhyme?
> ...





Well, here is the problem... this "rhyme" sounds forced... You would better serve your message if you edited out the 2nd and third stanza, that would enhance the flow and the message....

KIDDING!!! Seriously, I am teasing you.. Love the sense of humor, the rhyme is skillfully executed and your message is loud and clear ...  fabulous...


----------



## ned (Mar 6, 2017)

don't do that to me Fire! - my fragile ego can't take it............

thank you all for reading - and hopefully smiling along
Ned


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 7, 2017)

ned said:


> don't do that to me Fire! - my fragile ego can't take it............
> 
> thank you all for reading - and hopefully smiling along
> Ned





Your ego is as fragile as an armored TANK...


----------

